# manual for tehcumse 2 cycle



## UncleTom (Aug 29, 2004)

Would anyone have a online manual for a tehcumse 2 cycle that is used in the smaller toro snowblowers? I could sure use one. I know that there are good manuals for the 4 strokes but now need the 2 stroke. Thanks in advance.
UncleTom


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

I could look you info for you that's it and if you need part numbers I could get that for you too.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

try searching google or tecumseh's website


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

I got the info in my hands right now

Tony
ALT


----------



## UncleTom (Aug 29, 2004)

I have the toro 200s snowblower with a tehcumse 2 cycle engine in it. I would like information on setting the timming. Im talking about not just setting the points but there is t bolts to loosen and the coil and points can be rotated one way or another. Or how do you set the timming on these. I have 4 of these snowblowers and one just doesnt have any power. I have rebuilt the carb and set the points and it just doesnt have the guts my other ones do. Compression is the same as all of them. UncleTom


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi I need the engine model number, type and date code to look it up for you.


----------



## UncleTom (Aug 29, 2004)

I have a 1589a and then 9243 ingraved on the cover. Also what is that little reed valve under that little cover do? Is it some kind of automatic decompression valve? Thanks in advance. UncleTom


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

is there any letters in the first half of the model like "tv,tc" or something like that?

And is the reed valve in the carb or under the housing cover
if you have pic's it would help out

Tony


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

if there isn't any letters in the code it might be 1980 or older. Or the engine could be toro's own engine.


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

Yes the reed is a auto. comp. rel. .there are two designs double and single reed. Reed is a Device that acts like a oneway valve to control and seal the a/f mixture in the crankcase and cylinder.


----------



## UncleTom (Aug 29, 2004)

I am getting some good info now. Thanks for the response. I could easliy give you pictures. I think i can post them. Does this site have a picture gallery or do i just need to use any host? I thought that was a decompresion valve. i have several engines. I will get back to you. UncleTom


----------



## UncleTom (Aug 29, 2004)

Here is a picture of the 2 cycle engine.
http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2004-2/651437/2cycle.JPG


----------



## UncleTom (Aug 29, 2004)

here is another view.
http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2004-2/651437/2cycle1.JPG


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi 
your motor must be pre-1980
I've located your timing question and the answer is:

First you must buy a special dail indicator #670241
extender legs and screws #670296


then use small leg if timing is between tdc to .05" btdc
or big leg if timing is .051" to .150" btcd

then zero out the dial make sure to remove the play in the con rod and piston assem. Your timing is .062" btdc

then watch th dial and rotate crank counterclockwise looking at the magneto end dial it to .062 rotate crank past that number to remove slack very important.

Then disconnect the wire lead to the stator loosen bolt on stator with self-power test light connect test light to the lead and good ground 

then rotate stator until the light goes out that is your timing.


----------



## UncleTom (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks Alot. That is the info i wanted. I have the dial indicater. I have timed honda 70's with the light before but they had timing marks. I knew that i needed the dial indicater for 2 strokes, just didnt know the specs. Again thanks. UncleTom.


----------

